# I keep getting the message my inbox is full with 3 messages



## amar7 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi,

When I try to PM somebody I keep getting the message, that my inbox is full, but I only have 3 messages in it. When I open my inbox it says maximum 1 message. Is that an error?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I think it's because you have ended up (incorrectly I think) being categorised as a Verified rather than Bronze member. I can't help with fixing this though I'm afraid.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/73311-uk-musclecouk-membership-levels/?do=embed


----------



## amar7 (Jul 14, 2010)

What the heck is verified member, there isn't even a mention of this status in the list of membership levels. And also the message limit of 1 message musst be a bug or something.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

amar7 said:


> What the heck is verified member, there isn't even a mention of this status in the list of membership levels. And also the message limit of 1 message musst be a bug or something.


 Yes it's a bug. The forum software was updated fairly recently and I expect it happened then. I suspect that the only person that could help you is @Lorian but he has seemingly been rather busy of late so I'm afraid I don't think you're likely to get a quick response.


----------



## amar7 (Jul 14, 2010)

ALright thanks bud, @Lorian should you read this, please check this issue for me. Thanks


----------

